# Where to buy fresh seafood?



## Fisher of Men (Jul 19, 2008)

Heading down to west galveston next week with 2 big families - going through Freeport and then crossing San Luis to get there...can anyone recommend a good place to pick up fresh table shrimp in those areas?

Thanks!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Katies Seafood.....


----------



## Jrch03 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hillmans seafood*

Hillmans seafood
The number is 2813392897
fresh seafood daily


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Alex's in Pirates Beach.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

x2 for Alex


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

*Austin*

Not really pertaining to your location, but here in Austin the best place to go is quality seafood. Everything is good. The crawfish are good, but are high priced because they purge them for you.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hillman's in Port Lavaca is on your way. Make a left at the light right after you cross the bay bridge about a half mile down on the right.


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

Jrch03 said:


> Hillmans seafood
> The number is 2813392897
> fresh seafood daily


What kind of seafood is there?


----------



## gumbo getter (Sep 19, 2005)

You might try Po Boy's Seafood. It is about maybe five minutes south of Angleton on Highway 288 B..They have a good reputation and have been there for years.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Boyds seafood in Texas city

409-945-4001
227 Dike Rd Texas City, TX 77590 boydsonestop.com


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

Boyds in Texas City at foot of ****
Katies in Galveston on port off Harbordise

Boyds has bulk pricing and you can order by phone 
and they will have it ready


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jrch03 said:


> Hillmans seafood
> The number is 2813392897
> fresh seafood daily


 Is the old Hiilmans restaraunt still open. Remeber the older Ma Hillman, hanging out there. She must've been 80's back then!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

*Golden Seafood*

(281) 474-2516

511 Waterfront Dr, Seabrook, TX
or ROSE seafood.

There are many other seafood stores around there. You can get fish, shrimp, oyster, etc... there.


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

*Fresh Seafood*

Peir 30 before you go over the Surfside Bridge.


----------

